# Lexi has arrived!(pics heavy)



## Lexi'sMum (Oct 22, 2009)

We collected Lexi this morning and couldn't resist posting some pics while she is asleep.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Lexi is stunning :001_wub:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aww she's adorable!


----------



## chipthebeagle (Oct 11, 2009)

omg how cute


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

awwwww little ball of fuzz


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Ooh I want her, what a little beauty.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Lexi'sMum (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone! We think she is too!


----------



## littlefairy (Oct 8, 2009)

Found you had posted some pics lol, she is such a cutie


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

oh wow how cute is lexi?????? what a cutie xx


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

such a cute little furbaby!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Aw another GSD on the forum  she's gorgeous!


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

_Awwrh, she's the definition of adorable!
I can't wait until we get our German Shepherd puppy!
Gorgeous dog. :001_wub:_​


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

She looks a bundle of gorgeousness. Best of luck with her, hope you have years of fun and happiness


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Beautiful just beautiful


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Awwww cute baby xx


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Lexi is beautiful! Thanks for sharing the pics. She looks so soft and fluffy too.


----------



## Lexi'sMum (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank You everyone for your nice comments. 
We think she is just the cutest!! 
But we are always biased about our own dogs!
I enjoy looking through the photo gallery because we all have the best looking dogs/puppies and all love showing them off!!!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

she is gorgeous!!xx


----------



## colly (Oct 23, 2009)

I love German Shepherds and your Lexi is beautiful, she is going to be a very lovely looking dog.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

ahhhhh she is so cute !!!!!!!! i want her, can i have her ? can i can i can i ?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*She's beautiful i'm so jealous.I love gsd and would have another one tomorow if hubby said yes.*


----------



## Ashantay (Nov 14, 2009)

Aww she is gorgeous!! And how likkle is she!!


----------



## Gourmet Candles (Nov 13, 2009)

How Adorable! Lexie is so cute


----------



## Lexi'sMum (Oct 22, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> ahhhhh she is so cute !!!!!!!! i want her, can i have her ? can i can i can i ?


Err, sorry no!! She's all mine! Well the families But she loves me the most


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

she is just adorable, so so cute


----------



## Grant (Sep 17, 2009)

Aww she's such a stunner!!


----------

